# My 69 gto is different, why



## Troopermanaic (Jun 15, 2011)

There is something extra on my front bumper and I dont know why, it looks like my front bumper is extended out further with 2 inch "bumper to fender" rubber pieces on both sides of the fenders BUT also there is a rubber piece on top that is from one fender to the other on top, its almost like they were trying to extend the nose out farther. I had searched the internet and none other 69GTO has this so id like to know why this particular car has this?

Here is an example as you can see on the sides there are rubber pieces but "I didn't put it on in this photo but its easy to see" that extension between the hood and the front bumper there is a rubber piece that I have that's supposed to be put there so that the front nose can stay extended out longer. Does anyone know why this GTO is different?

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee18/Troopermanaic/argh/101_1845.jpg


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Troopermanaic said:


> There is something extra on my front bumper and I dont know why, it looks like my front bumper is extended out further with 2 inch "bumper to fender" rubber pieces on both sides of the fenders BUT also there is a rubber piece on top that is from one fender to the other on top, its almost like they were trying to extend the nose out farther. I had searched the internet and none other 69GTO has this so id like to know why this particular car has this?
> 
> Here is an example as you can see on the sides there are rubber pieces but "I didn't put it on in this photo but its easy to see" that extension between the hood and the front bumper there is a rubber piece that I have that's supposed to be put there so that the front nose can stay extended out longer. Does anyone know why this GTO is different?
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee18/Troopermanaic/argh/101_1845.jpg


that is not factory. it looks like someone designed that to cover up a bad fit.


----------



## Troopermanaic (Jun 15, 2011)

freethinker said:


> that is not factory. it looks like someone designed that to cover up a bad fit.


possibly, ill have to take the nose off to see if I can refit it then.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

freethinker said:


> that is not factory. it looks like someone designed that to cover up a bad fit.


:agree

Someone ran out of patience and hodge podged it. The Firebird look. :willy:

Once you remove the bumper you may find why it was done that way.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep, my 69" firebird had gasket moldings where the endura met the fender and talk about hard to align...take the bumper off and have someone help dry fit it and find out where your problem is...if something in the frame or radiator support is off it will throw the bumper fit off. in 66 the used a octagon washer that you turn to lock to the frame before tightening and it is supposed to keep it from sagging i guess.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Troopermanaic said:


> There is something extra on my front bumper and I dont know why, it looks like my front bumper is extended out further with 2 inch "bumper to fender" rubber pieces on both sides of the fenders BUT also there is a rubber piece on top that is from one fender to the other on top, its almost like they were trying to extend the nose out farther. I had searched the internet and none other 69GTO has this so id like to know why this particular car has this?
> 
> Here is an example as you can see on the sides there are rubber pieces but "I didn't put it on in this photo but its easy to see" that extension between the hood and the front bumper there is a rubber piece that I have that's supposed to be put there so that the front nose can stay extended out longer. Does anyone know why this GTO is different?
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee18/Troopermanaic/argh/101_1845.jpg


 Sumpin's most definitely all whomper-jawed there...  The bottoms of the front fenders should follow exactly the contour of the bumper and not be sticking out like they are.

Bear


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

Troopermanaic said:


> possibly, ill have to take the nose off to see if I can refit it then.


Pick a weekend when you have lots of time and lots of patience! It looks like the fenders might need some adjusting too. My guess is you will have adjusted about everything north of the windshield before you are done!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like the front fenders are not attached to the front valance.

There is quite a bit of adjustment on the front bumper brackets, you should be able to line that up. It's really a two (or three!) person job to do it right without damaging any paint. You can mask the edges of the fenders and Endura bumper to prevent damage also. :cheers


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Definately off kilter there. I know the chrome noses had a rubber "seal" for them, but it doesn't really look like that's it though.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

*69 Custom-S .... same thing?*

So I had been meaning to find this thread, I remembered it from a few weeks ago. My Custom-S has this rubber gasket as well. And not to argue with anyone, but it certainly looks like a factory item, perhaps meant for the chrome bumper and not the endura, They are made to pop into the holes at the ends of the fenders and they are factory level craftsmanship. They are supposed to be there, just not sure in what case or application.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, chrome nose had em', endura.... no.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep thats a bad fit job! Looks like the lower front quarter of that fender isnt atached! I will have to look on mine but looks like it should fold under more! I would get some help if you are going to try this your self! There might even need to be a few mods made to get this to fit right!


----------



## dr68 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have seen them on a couple of 69s havent a clue on why.


----------

